# Furk.Net - Free file hosting service + bittorrent



## major9 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is another Free File Hosting Service. But what makes this one different from rapidshare & others is that it support bittorrent (premium), unlimited upload size, unlimited downloads.

Check it out yourself & post your reviews.

*FURK.NET*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 28, 2007)

Very cool.
Another work around found to distribute hot
Stuffs.when many sites are being closed,this one comes to many as a delight.but only for premium users option sucks.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 28, 2007)

major9 said:
			
		

> Here is another Free File Hosting Service. But what makes this one different from rapidshare & others is that it support bittorrent (premium), unlimited upload size, unlimited downloads.
> 
> Check it out yourself & post your reviews.
> 
> *FURK.NET*



dude i too have a site but its upload limit is 150 mb/file i.e www.resiststorage.org

but it hosts forever and gives u resume capabilities and has direct link for always like

www.resiststorage.org/category/yourfilename.extension

and this link remians forever.....

its good for mobile phones upload and download 

let me try furk.net


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------

